# AA/NA sobreity?



## hshh (Aug 6, 2012)

I was just wandering if anyone onthese forums is a sober and/or recovering addict. i currently just got out of rehab from a bad herion habbit and was looking to see if anyone else is or has been in similar situations and are actually trying to stay clean/ or not. altough i am on subxone, Its better than shooting dope since during my current situation i am actually trying to accomplish things. just a thought for a support group thread. feedback would be awsome, whether sober or not.


----------



## hshh (Aug 6, 2012)

a whole sobriety support and suggestion thread would be pretty cool which would include everyone views on sobriety from both sober and non sober individuals


----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 6, 2012)

Nothing like withdrawals/jonesin' to give you a bad attitude, huh? 
Congratulations.


----------



## hshh (Aug 6, 2012)

did i come off as having a bad attitude?? i dont think so. feed back is unlimited to supoort to straight shit talk about how shitty sobbriety can be. i just wannted to see whawt peoples thoughts on it were.


----------



## hshh (Aug 6, 2012)

unless your reffereing to some of my previous replies that included my "bad attitude" i appoligize for that. i was just in "that kind of mood"


----------



## ElectroGypsy (Aug 7, 2012)

hshh said:


> I was just wandering if anyone onthese forums is a sober and/or recovering addict. i currently just got out of rehab from a bad herion habbit and was looking to see if anyone else is or has been in similar situations and are actually trying to stay clean/ or not. altough i am on subxone, Its better than shooting dope since during my current situation i am actually trying to accomplish things. just a thought for a support group thread. feedback would be awsome, whether sober or not.


 
Congratulations, sobriety is not always the easiest of things to find. I am sober at the moment, but this is by circumstance, not a deliberate decision, it is just how things worked out. I cannot say that there are not things I crave, there are (to be fair though I never touched heroin, but there are days I feel the call of other things). And to be honest, if the opportunity presented itself, I am not certain what I would choose. This is something I should probably think about, and soon. I'm not trying to stay clean, nor am I trying to get fucked up. I'm just kinda being, if that makes any sense. It is funny, I have this attitude, but I have been helping people kick their own habits this year. I have seen people come off a wide array of things, and I have to wonder how they see themselves during that process. I have until this very moment thought I dealt with withdrawals and moved on as if it were nothing, but now I wonder if my perception of things was skewed. Ok, It is late, and I am rambling, and now I have food for thought that will likely keep me awake for hours.
To jump back to your original question, I do not know, I really do not. Sobriety offers some benefits, while being chemically augmented offers others. In each case, there is a down side. I guess it all comes down to how badly your drug of choice screws things up for you. I know that this is why there are some things I must not touch. Others I am functional, but not sober, that is however a very slippery place to be.
A support thread would indeed be a cool thing, though I am not certain that I would actually benefit from it at the moment, I know many people who would.


----------



## ped (Aug 7, 2012)

Just don't do the whole helpless victim/martyr thing rehab seems to teach. Seen a handful of old friends fail hard (and ultimately die) after years because of it. Those that didn't became pathetic shells of people.


----------



## Adamarchy (Aug 7, 2012)

congratulations! ive been sober for about 2 years and i am loving life i can actually get shit done. i think a sobriety forum is a great idea. i know how rough it can be.


----------



## keg (Aug 7, 2012)

you went to rehab yet you are on subs?


----------



## Kenn Lee (Aug 7, 2012)

Flys landing on me is genrally a trigger. So I bought a long lasting supply of drugs.. I'm sorry, had to say it. But for all u sober pepole. ur not missing anything drugs are still the same and so's the hardship involved.


----------



## hshh (Aug 7, 2012)

i went to rehab and got on subs while in rehab becuase i ama weak indivual that is not ready to handle sobreity to its fullest yet, and ive decided to go to welding school and that wouldnt be able to happen without being on subs. once i get that shit finished ill get off the subs and figure shit out from there, keep working the steps etc... or continue traveling for a while and then get sober later when i dig myself to complete desperation again


----------



## hshh (Aug 7, 2012)

thanks everyone for the feed back thoughh


----------



## ClimbingMtVertigo (Aug 7, 2012)

Research ibogaine if you want to stop the physical addiction instantly. http://www.ibogaine.org/


----------



## ByronMc (Aug 13, 2012)

After using drugs for over 35 years,am now completly clean & sober for over 6 years ! Got clean, & at 7 months clean time, went to prison for just over 3 years. Got myself into the therapeutic programs,then got released to another therapeutic program,to even learn more!...................As for the body count,I've lost more friends over the past few decades due to the use of drugs, which sucks,cause I truly miss most of them!...............As for being pathetic,lol,Sober people have more balls then those that use,as we don't have to mask our feeling anymore!


----------



## Dmac (Aug 13, 2012)

i am happy that you are sober and doing ok. i have been through the program, and been in treatment. they teach you some good stuff, but it really comes down to you and what you want. if you want to get drunk or high you will, no amount of info will change that. the best thing is to not put yourself in those situations where you will want to use again. i have fallen off of the wagon many times, but i crawl back on. i would say "good luck" but luck has nothing to do with it, only your determination.


----------



## Miranda (Sep 30, 2012)

I just joined and I'm in recovery from heroin. So far it's really fucking hard and I've got like no support, so, yeah, it would be good to touch base with other people who are kicking dope. I'm starting a methadone program on Monday, hope it helps.


----------



## ByronMc (Sep 30, 2012)

Best support is a 12 step program,due to all the answers you will get,from people who have gone thru the exact same thing


----------



## Earth (Sep 30, 2012)

Have to agree with everything ByronMC is stating, he knows the deal, like me he's a little older and has been around the block more than once...

I was just kinda - not clowing around - but rambling in the chat box - something I never do, but funny enough it had to do with retiring from a thirty year distinguished drinking career, where there are loads and loads of stories about me which I could spend the rest of my life trying to remember, stuff like boozing it up with the U.K. Subs at CBGBS during the Japan Now tour (1989??) or passing out at a Reagan Youth show in 1983/84 (same place) and having Dave calling me on that during the show... not too mention knocking back the pints with Jimmy Pursey at CBs - but these stories all had part 2s, which were usually waking up on the subway in a pile of puke, shit, and blood...
You would think doing that a few times would have stopped me, but it didn't.

I tried to sober up for many year, many years - and the hardest part was that all my friends were able to hold their own, and to an extent control their drinking...
I could for the most part always do that, but a DWI in 1995 proved otherwise, then the suicide of my woman the following year really fucked my head up for a long long time...

The tragic thing about drinking is it's an accepted way of life. 
Like, you're supposed to get drunk, that's living baby...

Well, it's not - and it took adopting a dog for me to suddenly realize there was more to like than wasting time living in my past, which is something this beautiful loving woman named Gina pointed out to me - that I was just drinking so I could relive my past...

That statement was uttered to me in the late 90s and only now do I know it to be true, as I can't tell you how many years have been lost in this studio - not working or even playing - but simply drinking and listening to The Adicts, Cockney Rejects, The Business, Blitz... PiL, you know, the bands I grew up with so to speak, stuff I was into thirty years ago, in real time too !!

But one day, as Iggy said - one day he stopped doing everything just to see what it was like - and it was like a totally new kinda high... so with that in mind, I decided to observe of all things - Lent, and that 40 days of not drinking really opened my eyes...
That was last year, this year I did it again, and as soon as it was over, I knew my drinking career was done...

But to help off-set the obvious, well - what do I do know - I am older, and wiser - and no longer feel I have anything to prove.
I'm comfortable being around people getting loaded, and honestly don't miss it.

My new high is skin diving/snorkling - as there's a whole new world under the water, so full of life - even in urban area's...
I've also - for the past 5 years - gotten back into kayaking, something I do all year round - and bicycling too, but it's really my dog who keeps me straight as she is truly my best friend...

The fact that I've (on the surface) completely set the clock back close to 15 years, as I'm down like 100 lbs, clean up - looking good, and the chicks totally dig that - so with that comes a whole new level of positive self esteme - something I lost around 1999 or so....

I'm going to see the doctor, an Indian doctor - because I feel I can trust him more than your typical American "medical industrial" doctor - as I want to get some serious blood work done - so I know what my insides are doing - or not...

Man, I'm not too sure where I'm going with this - but I do want to say that getting sober/clean can be done - but the biggest obsticle is you have to want to do it for yourself...

That is crucial - because if you don't - then you will relapse...

My friend Mark Maciag (R.I.P) was a Junkie for many many years.
Sometime around 1991, he got into the program>
When Flipper came to town in - 1992?? - what year did American Graffishy come out?? - anyway - the singer comes right up to Mark knowing that he's the man, and they go back home to get his meth, then come back to New haven, and Flipper totally kill it...
(of interest, the bass player on that tour was #3 to die of an overdose a few years later...)

Mark tried so hard to ween himself off of meth, and it took him over ten years to get weened off it - and man, he felt that was his greatest achievment.
Sadly, his body gave out the next year - a victim of the pain management program...

I was sincerely going somewhere with this but got lost in the sauce once again thinking about the glory days............

No regrets, but God am I glad that shit is behind me.

Believe me, ain't no better drug in the world than being totally healthy and free of addiction

Much blessings and bullet proof love to all those who read / sincerely comment on this thread - no matteer what their views or lifestyles...


----------



## ByronMc (Sep 30, 2012)

ahh,the freedom !!! Looks like I have a new friend,and same with Earth !


----------



## ByronMc (Oct 1, 2012)

Miranda said:


> I just joined and I'm in recovery from heroin. So far it's really fucking hard and I've got like no support, so, yeah, it would be good to touch base with other people who are kicking dope. I'm starting a methadone program on Monday, hope it helps.


 If you want to stay off the dope,you have to stay off of everything,been there,done that !!!!


----------



## Miranda (Oct 1, 2012)

True facts. I'm starting to figure that out for myself.


----------



## slackHaddock (Oct 2, 2012)

Do whatever it takes to stay clean. Im at about 2 months sober from a serious drinking problem that lasted years and destroyed my pancreus. Took me a few tries to quit. Pancreatitus is no joke. this time i know i have it. Dont replace things with your drug of choice unless theyre healthy. Learned that quick when i found that percs relax you similar to alcohol. Then im back on the sauce. Fuck it man. Aa helps a little. Surround yourself with people that do things with their lives and have hobbies, passions etc.remember how you were before getting so low and depressed using drugs etc. Theres still some good left just have to work at it. It gets better all the time. Still always in the back of yoir mind just dont give in. Choose life.


----------



## ByronMc (Oct 2, 2012)

The thing with AA/Na,is being around the people,hearing that you have others in the same boat


----------



## Kenn Lee (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey im really struggling. I dont want to use drugs anymore but im having a hard time really finding something to commit myself to so i can fill in the time i would use to get high. I need help. Im powerless over my addiction and I have really low self esteem now and im also an isolater. Please Great Spirit help me win power over myself. And all of you please help me too! <3 blessing to all of you and may you find strenth to carry on as well. we all have the human condition. Much love.


----------



## ByronMc (Oct 15, 2012)

Kenn Lee said:


> Hey im really struggling. I dont want to use drugs anymore but im having a hard time really finding something to commit myself to so i can fill in the time i would use to get high. I need help. Im powerless over my addiction and I have really low self esteem now and im also an isolater. Please Great Spirit help me win power over myself. And all of you please help me too! <3 blessing to all of you and may you find strenth to carry on as well. we all have the human condition. Much love.


You just took the first step !!!!!!..............I have to go to work now,call me at 804 338 4467 !


----------



## bryanpaul (Oct 16, 2012)

figured i'd jump in this thread...... shit is tough.... how can you sit back and see the havoc something has done to your life and all the things you've missed out on because of it and the dumb shit that it's got you into and know all this and then go do more of it......sorry that was kind of a rant, but yeah... my love of booze and drugs (or FEAR of sobriety?) has fucked me up............ESPECIALLY being on the road......so say your an alcoholic who has a job and a mortgage and car payments and kids to feed....alot of times people in those situations can still hold it together....theyre addicted but not to the point of it destroying them......take that same alcoholic and put a pack on his back and a peice of cardboard with "just need a little help" written on it in his hands and nothin to do all day but goof off and have fun and drink ....things can go downhill pretty quick....been there....... anyway......yeah some folks on here will disagree or have another veiwpoint but i think AA/NA is the best bet for somebody tryin to get straight.....i havent "worked the program" but i've been to lots of meetings and know alot of people who are free from the BS because of AA/NA......... well (not even jokin) off to the beer store :/


----------



## ByronMc (Oct 16, 2012)

Took me till I was 49, to finally get clean! Sure I'd stop drinking for years at a time, but would smoke pot, then go back to drinking again! Had to stop, and change myself, to remain sober, and out of prison !


----------



## Pheonix (Oct 26, 2012)

I've been to rehab and was court ordered to go to meeting but the 12 step program never worked for me, but if it works for you then that's great.

I could never get past the 3rd step since I don't believe in GOD and I realized that AA/NA is secretly a way to convert drunks and junkies. Due to that I believe court ordered meeting is a violation of my freedom of religion, that's assuming you also have the right to not believe in any form of religion or higher power BS. Another problem I had is with them always telling me that my using friends weren't really my friends, but my using friends were my friends regardless of weather or not I was using and they would stop being my friend if I started using again so I came to the conclusion that my using friends loved me unconditionally and my AA/NA friends only loved me under certain conditions. Real friends will love you unconditionally.

I quit hard narcotics back in 2000 drinking in 2008 smoking in 2009 and weed 2 months ago when I got my job. I did it all with strong willpower, but I understand most people don't have as strong willpower as I do. You just need to find what works for you and do it.


----------



## pir8 qu33n (Apr 6, 2014)

I've never had a major addiction in any debilitating manner. That being said! I find it amazing and rewarding on so many levels to be able to see someone find their own path to recovery and be able to stick to it. I've never met 2 people that ever had the same recovery path. I've been to the open meetings and even went to alanon to try and get a sense of it all, and was sorely disappointed and disheartened, because permeating it all was the "better than" attitude, and that they processed no faith basis other than higher power, my being a Buddhist put me at odds with them immediately. Is there a section here for those who might want to offer support for someone going through this sort of stuff one degree or another?


----------



## ByronMc (Apr 6, 2014)

In this world, there are many beliefs & in aa & na, it's best not to have someone feel, that they have to believe in one belief ! That would send many right out the door !


----------

